# Cam's lawn journal



## Lawnfreak (Sep 15, 2017)

I wanted to have my own lawn journal to keep track of things and get help!


----------



## Lawnfreak (Sep 15, 2017)

Here is a picture of my lawn in its current state. It looks like it has a brownish shade to it and I can't quite figure out why. I believe it could be from the grass clippings not breaking down fast enough because they cannot get to the soil. So I was thinking that it could possibly be to thick but I'm not for sure.

Here are some closer up images of it maybe someone here will be able to help me out. I know it's not from drought stress because we almost got an inch of rain Monday and about 2 weeks ago I gave it a urea feeding.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

The clippings do kind of look like they are settled on top of the grass. Does it look the same if you bag the clippings?


----------



## Lawnfreak (Sep 15, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> The clippings do kind of look like they are settled on top of the grass. Does it look the same if you bag the clippings?


I'm not forsure I don't have a bagger for my ztr or push mower I'm pretty sure that it wouldn't look like that if I bagged. Thanks


----------



## Lawnfreak (Sep 15, 2017)

I have been pretty busy but the lawn is still looking good we just got Around 2" of rain this weekend. Last Thursday night I was able to put down so Coron which is a slow release nitrogen fertilizer the last for 7-8 weeks. Then I also had a micro nutrient pack the was mixed together in the same tank along with some eagle fungicide.


----------

